# What Do You Call a Bunch of Staples?



## bobgaggle (Sep 15, 2015)

So my shop has been in an argument about what to call this...



Yes they're narrow crown staples, but what is it called when they're all glued together waiting to be fired? I've been calling it a 'sleeve', but people are insisting its a 'rack', a 'bar', a 'clip'. What do you call it?


----------



## Amiers (Sep 15, 2015)

A rail


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 15, 2015)

I usually call it a clip in a poor attempt at humor. But I might also call it a stick, a row, or the names you mentioned.

Let's make this thread a poll! [Edit by Mod.--Done!]


----------



## JohnD (Sep 15, 2015)

In the Wikipedia article they seem to be called "strips".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staple_(fastener)
The term is mentioned in the paragraph "Staples in construction" but then the photo of a bunch of strips calls them a "pile" 
Now, shall we consider the collective noun for stagehands? I favor "a creep of stagehands".


----------



## mikeydoesstuff (Sep 15, 2015)

JohnD said:


> Now, shall we consider the collective noun for stagehands? I favor "a creep of stagehands".



I think we should call them a murder of stagehands.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 15, 2015)

Wiktionary says the collective noun for stagehands is a *brace*.


----------



## RickR (Sep 15, 2015)

A brace is UK English for 2. 
I've always used "crew"


----------



## porkchop (Sep 15, 2015)

Um. How about a Giant Evil Corporate Empire..... or are we not talking about the place to buy staples.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 15, 2015)

I think the correct term for a group of Stagehands would be gang.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 15, 2015)

How about a deck?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 15, 2015)

This is interesting. I've just called them staples. But now that I'm thinking about it, I feel like it should be called a bolt of staples. Don't know why, just feels right.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 15, 2015)

Ive always called them a "strip" of staples.


----------



## Catwalker (Sep 16, 2015)

I like the term "balloonephant"to describe staples. (Okay, you caught me, I made it up.)


----------



## JohnD (Sep 16, 2015)

Catwalker said:


> I like the term "balloonephant"to describe staples. (Okay, you caught me, I made it up.)


Twas brillig, never mind the slithy toves.


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 16, 2015)

We use "slouch of stagehands."


----------



## tjrobb (Sep 16, 2015)

A torus of stagehands? Slides into donuts.


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've always called them a strip of staples.


----------



## Les (Sep 17, 2015)

I call it "a thing of staples for the staple gun" because ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## AudJ (Sep 17, 2015)

Refill


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 18, 2015)

Agrred with Les - I just call it a "thing of staples." A Texas-ism?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 19, 2015)

The clip seems like the container, not the ammunition itself.


----------



## egilson1 (Sep 19, 2015)

So in terms of firearms, clip and magazine get confused all the time. A Clip is a series of rounds connected together that then will get placed into a magazine. This is usually done with what is called a charger. 

So if you were to apply this to staples, the group of them all together would indeed be a clip.


----------



## bobgaggle (Sep 23, 2015)

egilson1 said:


> So in terms of firearms, clip and magazine get confused all the time. A Clip is a series of rounds connected together that then will get placed into a magazine. This is usually done with what is called a charger.
> 
> So if you were to apply this to staples, the group of them all together would indeed be a clip.



Well thats interesting, in my experience a clip has been the metal thing that holds the cartridges until they are loaded in the magazine. Thinking of the M1 Garand, where you fire 8 shots and hear that lovely PING as the clip ejects. Or the Mosin Nagant, where the clip never actually enters the magazine but holds 5 rounds so you don't have to load each one by hand. But in the staple's case there is no separate device holding the staples together, just glue. So clip seems like it doesn't work.


----------

